# The Lone Ranger



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I ordered _The Lone Ranger_ from NF on BD with much trepidation. My son had seen it and didn't like it and I know it got bad reviews. All I can say about this movie is...

What a great movie! I'm not a big Depp fan, but he was great in it. The scenery was beautiful and the story was interesting. The guy who played the Lone Ranger was forgettable but aside from that I really enjoyed it.

Rich


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Did they still play the William Tell overture?


----------



## georgewells (Feb 23, 2006)

I agree - It was great - Especially when towards the end they played the overture --


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It was ok. I thought they needed to go a bit more one way or the other in terms f comedy and serious. Seemed To stuck in the middle sometimes.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

My favorite Lone Ranger joke. Lone Ranger and Tonto surrounded by hundreds of Indians. "Looks like this is it" said Lone Ranger to Tonto. "What do you mean kemo sabe" said Tonto.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> Did they still play the William Tell overture?


That was one of the high points. At the end, they played the whole thing, I think. One movie that I was sorry to see end.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

georgewells said:


> _*I agree - It was great *_ - Especially when towards the end they played the overture --


Great! I was afraid everyone would laugh at me. Not that there's anything wrong with that! :rolling:

Rich


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like. I might just have to watch it if only for the overture.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> Looks like. I might just have to watch it if only for the overture.


That's just icing on the cake. It's worth watching.

Rich


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I remember back in elementary school we have a music appreciation class. One day the teacher put on a record and ask if anyone knew the name of the work. Everybody answer immediately The Lone Rangers song.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> I remember back in elementary school we have a music appreciation class. One day the teacher put on a record and ask if anyone knew the name of the work. Everybody answer immediately The Lone Rangers song.


Same thing happened to me. Probably normal back then.

Rich


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

It was a fun flick, to me.. But towards the end the physics-defying stunts got a little TOO over the top.. I enjoyed it but it seemed like the CGI artists were trying too hard.


----------



## bjdotson (Feb 20, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> My favorite Lone Ranger joke. Lone Ranger and Tonto surrounded by hundreds of Indians. "Looks like this is it" said Lone Ranger to Tonto. "What do you mean kemo sabe" said Tonto.


Lone Ranger says, "looks like this is the end FOR US"

Tonto says, "what to you mean, "us", Kemo Sabe"


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

bjdotson said:


> Lone Ranger says, "looks like this is the end FOR US"
> 
> Tonto says, "what to you mean, "us", Kemo Sabe"


Stand corrected.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

djlong said:


> It was a fun flick, to me.. But towards the end the physics-defying stunts got a little TOO over the top.. I enjoyed it but it seemed like the CGI artists were trying too hard.


Remember Tonto and the Lone Ranger beating hell out of a barroom full of bad guys or defeating what seemed like hundreds of bad guys in gun battles? Now that was over the top. Roy Rogers used to do the same thing.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bjdotson said:


> Lone Ranger says, "looks like this is the end FOR US"
> 
> Tonto says, "what _*to*_ you mean, "us", Kemo Sabe"


Good way to get Nick'd. :rolling:

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

yosoyellobo said:


> I remember back in elementary school we have a music appreciation class. One day the teacher put on a record and ask if anyone knew the name of the work. Everybody answer immediately The Lone Rangers song.


That's right up there with -All I learned about classical Music was from Looney Tunes


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Or Rhapsody in Blue, I think United Airlines.


----------



## Cyber36 (Mar 20, 2008)

WestDC said:


> That's right up there with -All I learned about classical Music was from Looney Tunes


"The Barber Seville" from Bugs Bunny comes to mind.......


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Cyber36 said:


> "The Barber Seville" from Bugs Bunny comes to mind.......


Back Alley Uproar is my favorite.

http://looneytunes.wikia.com/wiki/Back_Alley_Oproar


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Anyhow, did anyone like _The Lone Ranger_?

Rich


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

I enjoyed it plenty for what it was. I want more but I'm very aware I won't get it. In retrospect I loved it. It felt like many origin superhero movies. The first is always a bit long in the tooth.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

fireponcoal said:


> I enjoyed it plenty for what it was. I want more but I'm very aware I won't get it. In retrospect I loved it. It felt like many origin superhero movies. The first is always a bit long in the tooth.


Thanx for getting us back on topic. Yup, it was a whole lot better than I expected. You just can't tell what you will get from Depp.

Rich


----------

